# How much should a 'kill fee' be?



## sluggo (Apr 14, 2015)

For purposes of discretion and ease of math... let's say you were being paid a fee of 100 'bills' to score a show and then the producers decided to use library music instead. 
They are open to a Kill Fee for the composer. What do you think that should be?

50%
30%
25%

In the end you (the composer) did absolutely nothing. Except clear your schedule for this project. 

?


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 14, 2015)

0%

Why should you be paid if you did absolutely nothing? If you wrote music, and then they changed their mind, that's different. If you wrote all the music you were supposed to, you get paid 100%. If you wrote half, you probably could neg. pymt of half. But you want something for nothing? Hey - if you can get something, then go for it. Does the contract you signed have a kill fee clause?

Cheers.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you talking about $100? or $100,000?


----------



## sluggo (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow RiffRaith.
You're dead wrong on that. 
I cleared my schedule for this contracted job.
Producers changed their mind because their workflow schedule did not allow time for scoring and they believe I should get a kill fee even though it is not in the contract. That's how healthy our relationship is. 

John. I'm not talking about specific fee. 100 is just a number.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 14, 2015)

sluggo @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> I cleared my schedule for this contracted job.



Ah, ok - I missed that part. In that case, yes - you should get something. I would try and get them to give you a # first. If they refuse, I would ask for 50%, and work your way down from there. 

Still curious as to what the contract says....

Cheers.


----------



## sluggo (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, thanks Jeff, I was thinking similarly. 50% is my goal with 33% as my low settle number.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 14, 2015)

Most of the contracts I've had specify payment of 1/2 up front, which is earned when paid, so your approach makes sense.

However, it's a bit situational and it can affect the relationship, so one weighs that too of course.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Not sure what the music world convention is, but for writers it is between 1/3 and 1/2, or has been from my experience. Reviewers tend to find themselves at the lower end of the scale, while how-to articles and interviews seem to to land at the upper end of that scale.

For larger projects (e.g. books) there is usually an advance or up-front fee, and that is usually intended to cover any kill fee.

I think if one spends time on a project, or even simply turns down work because a project is looming then a kill fee is entirely fair.


----------

